

Court denies Apple’s request to ban Samsung devices in the US - bane
http://www.sammobile.com/2014/08/28/court-denies-apples-request-to-ban-samsung-devices-in-the-us/

======
Oletros
Expected taking into account the eBay v. MercExchange factors for injunctive
relief over patents

